# Tripe substitute?



## wanna be (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been wanting to make menudo, but I know my family would never eat tripe.I have only had menudo once when I was a child and can still remember that gross chewy texture.I dont know if the tripe adds its own distinct flavor or is just there as one of the ingrediants.Any menudo tips would be great.


----------



## wanna be (Jan 26, 2010)

*Why would you?*

I know there is no substitute for tripe and I am sure that is a good thing.I really just wanted to hear from annybody that has ever made menudo.Is it really a needed ingrediant?I guess Ill have to suck it up and try some in a resturant and then try makeing some without it.I have seen a few episodes of fear factor this should be pretty easy.


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2010)

If I were you, I wouldn't worry about authenticity, and use pork or other meat instead. 
I don't mean to quash your curiousity about new foods, though. Trying authentic menudo in a restaurant is a good idea.


----------

